# Coon Hunting



## bucknfeller

I've had a lot of PM's recently about the coonhound in my avatar. Seems we have quite a few coonhunters on the site, so I figured I'd start a thread here for stories, training tips, and pictures related to hounds and hunting.


I've been hunting just about every night since the middle of January, I've got two Treeing Walker pups just coming a year old, a Treeing Walker female that just turned two, and another 2yo. TW female that I've been competition hunting for a friend of mine. Won the Maryland State UKC Nite hunt with her a couple weeks ago and finished her to a Nite Champion, and I'm putting her in a Treeing Walker Sectional this weekend at a local club, hoping for a win towards Grand Nite Champion. 

Went out tonight for a couple hours with my 2yo. female (Flirt). Nice night here, around 55*, calm and clear. Treed one coon on the outside, it was obviously a sow. Then I moved to the other end of the farm and dropped her again, she did a nice job moving the track through a pretty rough place, then locked up on a big den tree. I'm sure she had the coon by the way she treed, but he must have been in the hole, I wasn't able to find him.


----------



## Tree Feller

bucknfeller said:


> I've had a lot of PM's recently about the coonhound in my avatar. Seems we have quite a few coonhunters on the site, so I figured I'd start a thread here for stories, training tips, and pictures related to hounds and hunting.
> 
> 
> I've been hunting just about every night since the middle of January, I've got two Treeing Walker pups just coming a year old, a Treeing Walker female that just turned two, and another 2yo. TW female that I've been competition hunting for a friend of mine. Won the Maryland State UKC Nite hunt with her a couple weeks ago and finished her to a Nite Champion, and I'm putting her in a Treeing Walker Sectional this weekend at a local club, hoping for a win towards Grand Nite Champion.
> 
> Went out tonight for a couple hours with my 2yo. female (Flirt). Nice night here, around 55*, calm and clear. Treed one coon on the outside, it was obviously a sow. Then I moved to the other end of the farm and dropped her again, she did a nice job moving the track through a pretty rough place, then locked up on a big den tree. I'm sure she had the coon by the way she treed, but he must have been in the hole, I wasn't able to find him.






Congrats on your win man! We had a UKC hunt here this past weekend i was planning on going to but my female came in heat:msp_mad: Seems like it never fells. Anyway one of the pups out of her did win first place reg. So all she needs is a 4th or better to make night champ. Hunting has been slow here, we are all leaved out so the coons are hard to find and want look right now? But we have had some good cool nights to hunt. the moon has been full and you know what thats like! Well good huntin and looking forward to this thread! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## bucknfeller

Congrats on your pup  It's a good feeling when all your hard work, and time spent training pays off at the nite hunts.
It takes a lot of time, and a lot of gas to get one ready for the hunts. An old friend of mine told me if you really want to make a coon dog, you've got to wear out a pair of boots, then get another pair, and wear them out too 

The woods here is starting to get pretty thick, greenbriars are sharper than I remember them being ever before  The leaves are coming on strong, but right now, we are still able to find coon pretty well. I am fortunate to live pretty close to Delaware, in certain areas, you are allowed to hunt and shoot coon all year around. That has been great for my two pups, there is no substitute for putting some fur in their mouths. Last week, one of my pups, and the female I'm comp. hunting ran a track in a big marsh for about an hour and a half, then finally treed in a little hedgerow on the other side of the marsh. Pup treed harder than he's ever treed before after that track, did him a lot of good to show him the coon.


----------



## Mastermind

When I was younger.........(a lot of my tales start like that)..........my father in law and I were coon hunting a black and tan. 

That old dog dragged us all over the mountains that night. It was getting really late and I started wondering about getting back to the truck. These hills and hollers start looking all the same after a bit ya know. About that time Charlie starts wandering around like he's looking for something....a landmark maybe. I asked Charlie if he knew the way out or if we were lost. :msp_mellow:

Charlie said he *thought* he knew where we were. Oh ####.......what do you mean you *think* you know? 

Then Charlie squats down and sticks his hand in a hollow tree........... :msp_ohmy:

When he pulled out a pint jar full of shine I knew he wasn't lost. :hmm3grin2orange:

I sure do miss that old feller......


----------



## Sagetown

This is Anney. Not only a great Coonhound, but a Ham too. She treed her 1st Coon at 6mo's. of age by herself on a cold winter moonlit night with a fresh snow on the ground.


----------



## Genius.

Has anyone ever bought a dog, it turned out to be a POS and would chase anything but coon, then one night your so pissed at it you "get rid of it"?


----------



## Genius.

Does anyone here have a imaginary girl friend who likes to coon hunt?


----------



## Sagetown

Genius. said:


> Has anyone ever bought a dog, it turned out to be a POS and would chase anything but coon, then one night your so pissed at it you "get rid of it"?



It happens all day long, every day.

Once Anney treed in a thicket of tall thin trees. You had to stoop to walk in it. It was late night, and no moon. I finally worked my way in to where she was having a tangent. I shined my lite all over that tree. Then just above my head within arms length was a big ole possum. I scolded her as she looked up at me with those big sad eyes. Then I said : " Now go get that Coon." With that she turned around, and went up a tree not 5' from us. I shinned my lite up it, and there was two raccoon. Beat all I ever saw.


----------



## bucknfeller

Genius. said:


> Has anyone ever bought a dog, it turned out to be a POS and would chase anything but coon, then one night your so pissed at it you "get rid of it"?



It's called ; Tritronics :msp_thumbup:

I'd much rather have one that would chase everything that left a track, than one that wouldn't leave your feet.

If a dog wants to hunt, and does so naturally, I've found it pretty easy to break them from undesirable game. It usually takes about 3 good jolts from the Trashbreaker G3 to get them straight. You just have to make sure you catch them at the right time, and not let them get away with it once. 

Possum is about the hardest "trash" to break a dog from. Even some "top dogs" I've hunted with will tree a possum once in a great while.


----------



## bucknfeller

Genius. said:


> Does anyone here have a imaginary girl friend who likes to coon hunt?



You can call her what you want, I bet you would complain more than she does when the goin gets rough. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## GoRving

I grew-up coon hunting. Had many good dogs over the years, but I'm not able to go through that now. Would like to go again, but the dogs would have to tree close-by. That only happens in the early season....


----------



## bucknfeller

GoRving said:


> I grew-up coon hunting. Had many good dogs over the years, but I'm not able to go through that now. Would like to go again, but the dogs would have to tree close-by. That only happens in the early season....



Todays technology makes it easier all the time. I had a neighbor, who recently passed, that hunted right up until he was 80 years old. He had a John Deere Gator for awhile, then a Kubota RTV. We kept the roads cleared out all through the woods, and around his farm so he could get close enough to watch the dogs fight the coon. 

If you are close to Maryland, I'd be glad to take you on a nice easy hunt some time. I save a couple farms for pup training that are easy to get around, with plenty of coon.


----------



## Sagetown

bucknfeller said:


> Todays technology makes it easier all the time. I had a neighbor, who recently passed, that hunted right up until he was 80 years old. He had a John Deere Gator for awhile, then a Kubota RTV. We kept the roads cleared out all through the woods, and around his farm so he could get close enough to watch the dogs fight the coon.
> 
> If you are close to Maryland, I'd be glad to take you on a nice easy hunt some time. I save a couple farms for pup training that are easy to get around, with plenty of coon.



An old friend of mine still has two hounds, and hunts quite a lot. He's got one of those new High Tech locators that can tell, and show all kinds of stuff his hounds are doing. Sure takes a lot of foot work out of a nights hunt.


----------



## bucknfeller

Sagetown said:


> An old friend of mine still has two hounds, and hunts quite a lot. He's got one of those new High Tech locators that can tell, and show all kinds of stuff his hounds are doing. Sure takes a lot of foot work out of a nights hunt.



Must be a Garmin GPS? I've got one now, and I love it. I don't know how I ever hunted all those years without it! It is really nice to look at the screen, and know when your dog is getting too close to a road so you can go around and cut them off. It is in my opinion, the best money I've ever spent for coonhunting. It has saved more than one dog of mine from becoming road kill.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

bucknfeller said:


> Todays technology makes it easier all the time. I had a neighbor, who recently passed, that hunted right up until he was 80 years old. He had a John Deere Gator for awhile, then a Kubota RTV. We kept the roads cleared out all through the woods, and around his farm so he could get close enough to watch the dogs fight the coon.
> 
> If you are close to Maryland, I'd be glad to take you on a nice easy hunt some time. I save a couple farms for pup training that are easy to get around, with plenty of coon.



Rep for you man for offering to take this guy hunting. There's been many that have come before us that have left behind these past times, took us, taught us and put up with the mistakes we've made. I take my hat off to you for keeping it going!


----------



## bucknfeller

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Rep for you man for offering to take this guy hunting. There's been many that have come before us that have left behind these past times, took us, taught us and put up with the mistakes we've made. I take my hat off to you for keeping it going!



Thanks for the rep friend.

I'll just go ahead and leave an open invite here for anyone who would like to go hunting with me.

Coonhunting is a dying sport around here, I'm more than happy to expose some folks to it. I was fortunate to grow up when the sport was still pretty active here, a lot of the guys I grew up hunting with as a kid are no longer with us. I wouldn't trade the stories, and the knowledge they passed down for a pot of gold.

I've taken a lot of people hunting for their first time, it always makes me smile when they are all worked up about shooting some coons at the beginning of the night, then by the end of the night they realize that shooting the coon is just a very small part of what makes the sport so enjoyable.


----------



## bucknfeller

Took first place Nite Champion tonight at the UKC Walker Sectional 

Treed two coons, and two den trees. Little Dixie did a fine job, and is well on her way to becoming a Grand Nite Champion 

Hoping I can put another win on her tomorrow night. Saturday night hunts usually have twice as many dogs as a Friday night hunt, but I aint scared, Dixie can run with the best of 'em.


----------



## Milkman31

Never done much coon hunting but I love to sq hunt with a good cur lol


----------



## bucknfeller

Milkman31 said:


> Never done much coon hunting but I love to sq hunt with a good cur lol



Nice looking hound there...

Never been squirrel hunting over dogs, but I'd sure like to try it some time. 

Cur dog rep sent :msp_thumbsup: Welcome to AS!


----------



## bucknfeller

Put another win on Dixie tonight at the Walker Sectional 

Treed 3 coons, all on the outside, she did a nice job for me again. Won the Nite Champion division, and won high scoring Walker Female. Just need 3 more wins now to make her a Grand Nite Champion. 

I'm going to have to break down and buy this little dog, the more I hunt her, the more I like her.


----------



## Sagetown

Milkman31 said:


> Never done much coon hunting but I love to sq hunt with a good cur lol



Long story ~ short. My kids lil weeny dog got bit on the nose by a squirrel. Made the best squirrel dog ever. :hmm3grin2orange:

He was always, up till then anyways, a friendly lil guy, but once he got that squirrel off his nose he tore into it like a savage.


----------



## Mastermind

My pit bull chases squirrels like mad..........she hates em.


----------



## PhilMcWoody

This is my old feller, a mutt from N.C. who acts like he has a little c-hound blood in him. 

He's about to check out, very sadly, and I don't know how I will deal with it, but he loves to howl after those stripey-faced tree bandits. 

The small white mark at the photo left center bridge of his nose near his eye is a relic from an year or two-age encounter, probably with this tree-dweller or one of his relatives, in K-dog's favorite howling tree. 

haven't seen 'em in a while—I think they got fed up with hearing him at breakfast time and left.

That said, it doesn't take much for him to get his nose in the air and get real interested and strutting around the yard on his tippy toes.


----------



## PhilMcWoody

And his best Mark Messier stare (from a younger age)






_Tamron 18-125 macro/zoom; Nikon D-70_


----------



## Englishman02

I coon hunt with English. Not into competion hunting tried it but not for me.


----------



## bucknfeller

Englishman02 said:


> I coon hunt with English. Not into competion hunting tried it but not for me.





Cool man  I've hunted with a few nice English hounds recently, but I've never owned one myself.

How is your hunting out there this time of year?


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Sounds like your dog is doing well. Congrats on that. I do love to rabbit hunt. Love to hear the dogs, nothing like a good pack working a hot trail. Thanks for posting!


----------



## ft. churchill

Well there's not much coon huntin' in these parts. Something about how they dont like to wash there food in dry sand. But the walker hound is the favorite lion dog here in Nevada.


----------



## Matt59

I shot 2 coons this past deer season. I think I did it backwards though...I was in a tree and they were on the ground. I ate them, too...sure didn't taste like chicken. 

I do want to get a hound in a couple years, though. Can a dog be trained to hunt several different types of game? Instead of just going after coon, could it be trained to hunt bear, too? 
Coon hunting just seems much more fun than sitting in a deer stand all day long.


----------



## bucknfeller

Matt59 said:


> I shot 2 coons this past deer season. I think I did it backwards though...I was in a tree and they were on the ground. I ate them, too...sure didn't taste like chicken.
> 
> I do want to get a hound in a couple years, though. *Can a dog be trained to hunt several different types of game*? Instead of just going after coon, could it be trained to hunt bear, too?
> Coon hunting just seems much more fun than sitting in a deer stand all day long.



One of the pups I just started was a "versatile" dog. 

He would run deer, fox, possum, squirrel, beaver, house cat, coon, and I think he even bumped a coyote once. 

He's had enough voltage pass through him to power a small city , but I've pretty well got him straightened out. He will still tree a possum if he runs over top of him, but I'm not too hard on him for that right now.

I have heard of some dogs in West Virginia, that will hunt bear, or coon. But most bear hunters will break their dogs off coon, and coon hunters break their dogs from everything else.


----------



## bucknfeller

ft. churchill said:


> Well there's not much coon huntin' in these parts. Something about how they dont like to wash there food in dry sand. But the walker hound is the favorite lion dog here in Nevada.



Now there's something I would LOVE to try. I looked into taking a trip to hunt lions with hounds a couple years ago, ended up changing jobs about that time, and couldn't fit it in the budget. One of these years I hope to book a trip, do you know where the best place to go would be?


----------



## Englishman02

The coon hunting is good year round. The guys that come to my area for those world type hunts say the area I live in some of the best coon hunting in country. I am blessed.


----------



## Matt59

bucknfeller said:


> One of the pups I just started was a "versatile" dog.
> 
> He would run deer, fox, possum, squirrel, beaver, house cat, coon, and I think he even bumped a coyote once.
> 
> He's had enough voltage pass through him to power a small city , but I've pretty well got him straightened out. He will still tree a possum if he runs over top of him, but I'm not too hard on him for that right now.
> 
> I have heard of some dogs in West Virginia, that will hunt bear, or coon. But most bear hunters will break their dogs off coon, and coon hunters break their dogs from everything else.



Makes sense the more I think about it. I'll be getting one once I move into a place with a bigger backyard and some more room to hunt. 

Can you recommend any good resources out there for training a hunting dog? I've never had dogs (both parents had beagles and red bones growing up but they settled in suburbia...small backyards) but definitely want to get into coon hunting, and would like to have a good, obedient dog.


----------



## bucknfeller

Matt59 said:


> Makes sense the more I think about it. I'll be getting one once I move into a place with a bigger backyard and some more room to hunt.
> 
> Can you recommend any good resources out there for training a hunting dog? I've never had dogs (both parents had beagles and red bones growing up but they settled in suburbia...small backyards) but definitely want to get into coon hunting, and would like to have a good, obedient dog.



Walk With Wick is one of the best books I've ever read as far as training coonhounds, I have the first volume, but I'm pretty sure there are two more that I havn't read. Some of the trashbreaking methods he (John Wick) used in the first volume were a bit primitive, but that was before E collars were widely used. I'd recommend picking up the newest one, (vol.3 I think?) the man has trained thousands of hounds, and is well respected for his methods, and results.

Any time you buy a pup, you take a chance on it not turning out. If this will be your first coonhound, I'd suggest buying an older dog that is broke already, and let him teach you about hunting. If you are set on buying a pup, I know a few good trainers around here, that could be an option as well. Every year I say I'm going to take on some pups to train, but I always end up with a kennel full of my own. 

The biggest part to making coonhunting enjoyable is having good spots to hunt, I'm not sure what part of Maryland you're in, but here on the Eastern Shore, it's getting harder and harder all the time. I take advantage of the state forests, in both MD, and DE, but parts of it are heavily hunted, and other parts are just not ideal places to run dogs. Around here, the deer hunters pretty well take over most private lands from September, thru mid January. They pay big bucks to rent these farms, and are not too keen on having someone run hounds on them. 

I'm located near Cecilton MD, if you'd like to, I could take you hunting some time and show you what it's all about before you make the investment. I can tell you, it is a big investment, just for starters you will need a pair of hip boots, a decent light, a dog box for your truck, a kennel, lots and lots of dog feed, and an accurate .22 rifle. That will get you started to the point that you'll want a Garmin GPS tracking unit, a good E-collar, and so on.


----------



## Matt59

Bucknfeller-

Thanks for the advice and hunting offer. I'm going to be in NC all summer but when I get back in late August, I will take you up on that offer. Right now I have the boots, rifle, and light, but of course nothing when it comes to dogs. I'd definitely want to come out and hunt with you or someone experienced before I get into it and buy a dog, especially because I have no experience when it comes to training them.

I live in Montgomery County right now but am getting out of the state after another semester of school. There's a decent chunk of public land next to the Potomac over here but it gets a ton of pressure year round. It's nice and swampy with a lot of fields and food, too, so I'd be willing to bet at least a few people are out there coon hunting. 
As long as I can transfer schools ok, I'll be in NC for a good while. There's a lot more public land down there I'll have access to and thats when I'd like to get a dog.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Matt59 said:


> Bucknfeller-
> 
> Thanks for the advice and hunting offer. I'm going to be in NC all summer but when I get back in late August, I will take you up on that offer. Right now I have the boots, rifle, and light, but of course nothing when it comes to dogs. I'd definitely want to come out and hunt with you or someone experienced before I get into it and buy a dog, especially because I have no experience when it comes to training them.
> 
> I live in Montgomery County right now but am getting out of the state after another semester of school. There's a decent chunk of public land next to the Potomac over here but it gets a ton of pressure year round. It's nice and swampy with a lot of fields and food, too, so I'd be willing to bet at least a few people are out there coon hunting.
> As long as I can transfer schools ok, I'll be in NC for a good while. There's a lot more public land down there I'll have access to and thats when I'd like to get a dog.




Lots of prospects for coon hunting in NC. If that's where you are transferring to there are plenty of places and people to help you along the way. They have a "Walker Days" hunt not too far from here and they have a "swap meet" type of sale with everything from dog boxes to collars (even dogs...). Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## bucknfeller

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Lots of prospects for coon hunting in NC. If that's where you are transferring to there are plenty of places and people to help you along the way. They have a "Walker Days" hunt not too far from here and they have a "swap meet" type of sale with everything from dog boxes to collars (even dogs...). Hope you find what you are looking for.



Is that Southeast Treeing Walker Days you're talking about?

I've never been myself, but my dad went down in 2012. He had a blast, came home with all kinds of goodies. If I can get the deal done on Dixie, I'll probably be down next year to enter her in that hunt.


----------



## Englishman02

The deer hunting in north east indiana has gotten real serious too. A lot of trail cameras and no coon hunting till the guys with the lease are done deer hunting for the year. A lot easier to train a dog at beginning of kill season before it gets cold.


----------



## bucknfeller

Englishman02 said:


> The deer hunting in north east indiana has gotten real serious too. A lot of trail cameras and no coon hunting till the guys with the lease are done deer hunting for the year. A lot easier to train a dog at beginning of kill season before it gets cold.



Same story here, I'm lucky to have a few farms that I can hunt year 'round. But most of my best spots, I can't hunt until mid January. We coonhunt the same farms we deer hunt, and it doesn't hurt a thing, but try telling that to some city slicker who just paid 5-10 thousand for a deer lease. :bang:

Until recently, I wouldn't hunt state land during deer season either, in fear of losing a dog and him being shot by some wanna be Robin Hood. But now with the Garmin tracker, I feel pretty confident that I can find my dogs and take them home with me at the end of the night.


----------



## Englishman02

I got a few sections I can hunt during deer season as well and all us still manage to kill some nice deer. I have garmin as well I love. Wish I had the one with the built in shocker.


----------



## bucknfeller

Englishman02 said:


> I got a few sections I can hunt during deer season as well and all us still manage to kill some nice deer. I have garmin as well I love. Wish I had the one with the built in shocker.



Yeah, I just bought the Astro 320 last year, and two DC40 collars, now this year they come out with the Alpha with the built in shocker. I was thinking about upgrading, but the new system isn't compatible with the DC40 collars. :bang: So that means I'd have to buy atleast one $300 extra collar plus the $800 unit that comes with one collar. :bang: I'd love to have it, but I just can't see spending that kind of money right now.

They are pretty awesome though, a buddy of mine was out hunting one night when his wife called him on the cellphone and said "your dog won't stop barking in the kennel" he hit the button on his Garmin Alpha and said "how about now?" She said "yep, that did it"  He was 8 miles from home.


----------



## splitpost

was made illegal here years ago:taped:


----------



## bucknfeller

Went out last night for about an hour, treed one coon. It was awfully warm outside, by the time I got to the tree the dogs were pretty well out of breath. We have a couple more cool nights in the forecast, but it's looking like it won't be long before it's just too stinking hot to run dogs


----------



## crowhorse67

I grew up coonhunting with my dad. He wasn't particular on any 1 breed hunted dogs out of the
Northern Blue Hammer V, blueticks
McDonald Black and Tans
some Redbones and some English which a lot of people called Redticks or "crop-out"s around here ...... lol
mostly had walkers though, 2 of the best were a son of Loomis' Tom Tom and later a son of House's Tom Tom. Can you guess how long ago that was?
If you need a coon to look, get a Timothy Ball squaller- if they still make em. I still have the one he gave me and i have made many a coon come down, jump out, and even come out of a den tree.


----------



## bucknfeller

crowhorse67 said:


> I grew up coonhunting with my dad. He wasn't particular on any 1 breed hunted dogs out of the
> Northern Blue Hammer V, blueticks
> McDonald Black and Tans
> some Redbones and some English which a lot of people called Redticks or "crop-out"s around here ...... lol
> mostly had walkers though, 2 of the best were a son of Loomis' Tom Tom and later a son of House's Tom Tom. *Can you guess how long ago that was?*If you need a coon to look, get a Timothy Ball squaller- if they still make em. I still have the one he gave me and i have made many a coon come down, jump out, and even come out of a den tree.



Cool man

I'd gues the Houses Tom Tom son you had was in the mid to late 80's? I remember reading a lot about him and his pups when I was a kid. 

I hunted with my dad a lot growing up too, he was a Redbone man. We just found it hard to find well bred red pups around here, not many people still have them. I havn't hunted with any Blueticks around here that impressed me much. I know they're out there, just not around here. I have hunted with some nice English hounds though, but I've never had one myself. 

My dad and I drove to West Virginia last spring and bought a pair of "All Grand" pups, they're off of a Trackman female, and a BoJangles stud. They're turning into a nice pair of hounds. The two year old female I have is House's Lipper top and bottom.

They do still make Timothy Ball squaller's, I like mine too. I havn't tried any others, but really havn't found a need to. I don't go in the woods without it this time of year. It's getting tough around here right now, leaves are just about full on, plenty wet, and getting thicker all the time. We have one more UKC nite hunt close by, then there aren't any more until fall.


----------



## crowhorse67

Yep, Tom was a '78 model out of a Gr. Nt. Merchants Bawlie female. He was hell on wheels til his 3 yr old season about trashin'. Pappy also had runnin' hounds and Tom could drive a coyote or deer with the ability to rival his best fox hounds.
He threatened to throw him with em a time or two. We finally got him lined out and after he turned 3 (most people won't believe this) he never opened on anything but a coon , and when he died in '92 he had failed to tree 1 time after he struck. Now we did catch him a few times to keep him from crossing a hiway. That dog would strike inside the box at 35 mph on the road, seen him do that 10-12 times. 
The Loomis' Tom Tom dog would throw his head up and go 100 yds and tree a coon. I was pretty small when he had him in the early 70s. I remember a man offering to give a months pay for him and Dad said no. When Mom asked Dad why, he said "that man don't deserve to own a dog like him". Never understood what he meant until 'ol Tom was 4 and he turned down BIG money for him. I was old enough to have a couple pair of boots invested in him.
I drew out with Houses Lipper a time or two, he was a hell of a tree dog. I was hunting a son of dual GR Finley River Hatchet out of a dual Gr Squaw Creek Rusty female. His first UKC hunt at 14 mo I drew a walker gyp that had just came from the ACHA Little World hunt and placed 3rd.:msp_ohmy: Ranger treed 100 yds out in a lake on a hump and the other 3 dogs wouldn't swim to him. He had 2 coon up a 12' willow tree and would NOT leave, I had to swim to him to bring him back. He won the cast and won a 2nd at that hunt, Nt Ch. him when he was 19 mo. Pretty proud of him.........


----------



## Sagetown

bucknfeller said:


> Cool man
> 
> I'd gues the Houses Tom Tom son you had was in the mid to late 80's? I remember reading a lot about him and his pups when I was a kid.
> 
> I hunted with my dad a lot growing up too, he was a Redbone man. We just found it hard to find well bred red pups around here, not many people still have them. *I havn't hunted with any Blueticks around here that impressed me much. * I know they're out there, just not around here. I have hunted with some nice English hounds though, but I've never had one myself.
> 
> My dad and I drove to West Virginia last spring and bought a pair of "All Grand" pups, they're off of a Trackman female, and a BoJangles stud. They're turning into a nice pair of hounds. The two year old female I have is House's Lipper top and bottom.
> 
> They do still make Timothy Ball squaller's, I like mine too. I havn't tried any others, but really havn't found a need to. I don't go in the woods without it this time of year. It's getting tough around here right now, leaves are just about full on, plenty wet, and getting thicker all the time. We have one more UKC nite hunt close by, then there aren't any more until fall.



Impressive Blueticks are like gold nuggets...
Anney ('PR Blue Travler's Anney) came from the old 
Renown Bluetick Man Ellis Brown's (Brown's Blue Travler) 
back in the '80's'. Finding a top notch Bluetick isn't all that easy. 
They can be very thick headed, and independent. 

This hunt ended in a scary fight in the middle of Coal Creek.


----------



## crowhorse67

Sagetown said:


> *Impressive *Blueticks are like gold nuggets...
> QUOTE]
> 
> Even though we mainly hunted walkers, I will say that statement fits every breed.
> The Northern Blue Hammer dogs weren't bad hounds, coulda used a little more speed on the track. Had a good friend that hunted a lot of the Smoky River blueticks and was good friends with Warren Haslouer. I DO NOT like that line of hounds, Disclaimer: I know there has to be 1 good one somewhere
> I knew a guy from Durant that hunted blue dogs and if he hauled one to a hunt it was usually a pretty dang nice dog. His name was Bobby Rose, last dog I saw him with was a female that might weigh 30 lbs. She would make you like her no matter what color you wished she was.


----------



## forestryworks

I coon hunted years ago. Had a Redbone, and anyone who knows anything about a certain classic coon hunting tale will know what her name was. 

By the way, do they still publish Full Cry Magazine?


----------



## bucknfeller

forestryworks said:


> I coon hunted years ago. Had a Redbone, and anyone who knows anything about a certain classic coon hunting tale will know what her name was.
> 
> By the way, do they still publish Full Cry Magazine?



Had to be Little Anne? 


They do still publish Full Cry magazine.


----------



## bucknfeller

Sagetown said:


> Impressive Blueticks are like gold nuggets...
> Anney ('PR Blue Travler's Anney) came from the old
> Renown Bluetick Man Ellis Brown's (Brown's Blue Travler)
> back in the '80's'. Finding a top notch Bluetick isn't all that easy.
> They can be very thick headed, and independent.
> 
> This hunt ended in a scary fight in the middle of Coal Creek.



Now that's a fine looking Bluetick there Sagetown. You don't see them like that around here, I can tell your dog has some old bloodlines, and a lot of hound in her. The Blueticks I see the most around here are light legged, short eared, pointy nosed show dogs. Same with the Redbones, they just aren't what they used to be. The benchshow breeders have taken all the hound out, and they look more like bird dogs than coonhounds, and their performance reflects that.


----------



## crowhorse67

Had a buddy that hunted a son of Owl Creek Moose that was a pretty nice dog. He was really light colored for a blue dog , had 1 black spot on his head. From a distance you thought he was a walker dog with a lot of ticks. 
Another one had a son of Northern Jet or Northern Blue Jet , cain't remember, it was a nice dog. He seemed to mature faster than most blue dogs did back then, he could flat move a track.
Sage, do remember when the lawyer in OKC had the B&T kennels ? Had a buddy that handled a couple of his dogs in some hunts for him. CRAP, that was in the 80's ..........


----------



## Sagetown

bucknfeller said:


> Now that's a fine looking Bluetick there Sagetown. You don't see them like that around here, I can tell your dog has some old bloodlines, and a lot of hound in her. The Blueticks I see the most around here are light legged, short eared, pointy nosed show dogs. Same with the Redbones, they just aren't what they used to be. The benchshow breeders have taken all the hound out, and they look more like bird dogs than coonhounds, and their performance reflects that.


Yes; her ancestry has some great registered bluetick blood. The main one was old Sage, believe it or not. Back in the 80's he sold for $6000. When you turned him out, he gave you a coon to look at.



crowhorse67 said:


> Sage, do remember when the lawyer in OKC had the B&T kennels ? Had a buddy that handled a couple of his dogs in some hunts for him. CRAP, that was in the 80's ..........



No, but in the early 60's my neighbor had a real old Black & Tan. He liked my little Redbone female. That said. LiL Red got into a scrap with a coyote in a briar thicket. I had one shot of #6 in 16ga. I just knew she was a gonner, when out of no-where that old Black & Tan came sailing over 3' of briars, and hit that ole Yote with a choke hold. It gave me the opportunity to rush in and jab the barrel of that gun in the side of that Yote, and pull the trigger. With that big boom, all the hollarin',fightin' and bawlin' ceased, and that ole Yote looked around at me as though he was the devil himself, and I probably turned white as a sheet. Then he fell over DRT, and the hounds made sure he was. I sure liked that old B&T.


----------



## bucknfeller

Speaking of Coyotes, I'm pretty sure we had a little tangle with them last night. I can't say for sure, but I think they were stalking our dogs around the tree. Heard some strange stuff going on at the tree, then all the dogs got quiet and left. Didn't sound like the dogs were getting rough with eachother, but more like they were scared of something. By the time we got a little closer, they all started coming back one at a time to the tree. When we got in there, they were all treed together, and had the coon. It wouldn't shock me if one of the young dogs left the tree, but we had a 6yo. Gr. Nite Ch. Female with us, she is a true coondog, they don't come any better. She has never left a tree in her life before last night.

We never heard any coyotes last night, but I know there are plenty in the area. I've seen them and heard them down there plenty of times before, and the deer and red fox population is less than half of what it was 10 years ago. 

It just seemed awfully strange, the dogs leaving the tree like that. These dogs have hunted together many nights before, and we've never seen anything like that with them.


----------



## Sagetown

bucknfeller said:


> Speaking of Coyotes, I'm pretty sure we had a little tangle with them last night. I can't say for sure, but I think they were stalking our dogs around the tree. Heard some strange stuff going on at the tree, then all the dogs got quiet and left. Didn't sound like the dogs were getting rough with eachother, but more like they were scared of something. By the time we got a little closer, they all started coming back one at a time to the tree. When we got in there, they were all treed together, and had the coon. It wouldn't shock me if one of the young dogs left the tree, but we had a 6yo. Gr. Nite Ch. Female with us, she is a true coondog, they don't come any better. She has never left a tree in her life before last night.
> 
> We never heard any coyotes last night, but I know there are plenty in the area. I've seen them and heard them down there plenty of times before, and the deer and red fox population is less than half of what it was 10 years ago.
> 
> It just seemed awfully strange, the dogs leaving the tree like that. These dogs have hunted together many nights before, and we've never seen anything like that with them.



It's just a hunch, but if the dogs get close to a coyote den, those yotes get overly aggressive, and they'll put a hound on the retreat real quick. I had a first hand account of such an event while working on my fence line in a heavily wooded area, and my hound was with me. She hit a cold trail, and began working it. Next thing I know all went silent, then she comes up over the ridge in a dead run right for me, spun a 180* with a bugger bawl like I never heard in my life, and slide into me, nearly knocking me down. That's when I saw two large yotes top the ridge heading right to her, but I was there too. I had a .22 pump in my hand, and all I could do was start throwing lead. I hit both dogs several times at point blank range. One turned as the other passed. I shot 11 rounds total as fast as I could. The big male dog that turned dropped with four holes in him. Anney chased the other out of hearing range before she returned. I knew those yotes were denning up in the area, but I never gave it any thought until that hair raising incident.


----------



## bucknfeller

Took one of my pups out by himself for awhile tonight. I took him to a place where coons are kind of thin, he's been doing a nice job hunting with the other dogs in places where coons are thick, so I wanted to see what he could do by himself where the hunting is a little harder. I was pleasantly surprised with him. He hunted right down the ditch I sent him on, got in about 200 yds. and struck a cold track, did a nice job moving it down the woods about 400 yds., getting hotter all the time. Then he crossed a small marsh, and treed on a big den tree on the other side. I'm sure he had the coon, there was a trail of mud leading right up the tree, and in the hole.

I can tell right now that this pup is going to make it, he shows improvement every time I take him in the woods. Hopefully by next fall, I'll have him ready for the Nite hunts.


----------



## Tree Feller

bucknfeller said:


> Now that's a fine looking Bluetick there Sagetown. You don't see them like that around here, I can tell your dog has some old bloodlines, and a lot of hound in her. The Blueticks I see the most around here are light legged, short eared, pointy nosed show dogs. Same with the Redbones, they just aren't what they used to be. The benchshow breeders have taken all the hound out, and they look more like bird dogs than coonhounds, and their performance reflects that.





Sounds like the blueticks you are describing are the English Blueticks. Not the Old American Blueticks. Two different breeds. Most of the English are high strung quick on the track, while it seems to me the Americans are a little more layed back and a little more cold nosed? This info is only my opinon and comes from data I have collected with dogs I've hunted with! Myself I like Walkers but i've had my tail beat by English, Blueticks and Black & Tans! So i have some respect for all breeds. They're good dogs in all of them and Bad! I have a female pup now that i'm worried about, not shure she has what it takes!:msp_unsure:


----------



## Sagetown

Tree Feller said:


> Sounds like the blueticks you are describing are the English Blueticks. Not the Old American Blueticks. Two different breeds. Most of the English are high strung quick on the track, while it seems to me the Americans are a little more layed back and a little more cold nosed? This info is only my opinon and comes from data I have collected with dogs I've hunted with! Myself I like Walkers but i've had my tail beat by English, Blueticks and Black & Tans! So i have some respect for all breeds. They're good dogs in all of them and Bad! I have a female pup now that i'm worried about, not shure she has what it takes!:msp_unsure:



Hmmm! That's interesting. I always thought that type was bred mainly for shows.


----------



## Tree Feller

Sagetown said:


> Hmmm! That's interesting. I always thought that type was bred mainly for shows.




If you are refering to the English Breed, It is one of the dominate coon hounds here in the south. I've hunted with the English blueticks, redticks and some that look like walker dogs! I've seen some real good English hounds! But it does seem that Redticks are more common but the same breed.


----------



## bucknfeller

Do you see many good Redbones in your area Tree Feller? I'd love to have a GOOD one, but there aren't many around here that qualify.

I'm going to try to make it down to SE Treeing Walker days to hunt Dixie next year, I'll be in the market for another pair of pups by then too. I'd love to find a couple Redbone pups from a proven cross.


----------



## Tree Feller

bucknfeller said:


> Do you see many good Redbones in your area Tree Feller? I'd love to have a GOOD one, but there aren't many around here that qualify.
> 
> I'm going to try to make it down to SE Treeing Walker days to hunt Dixie next year, I'll be in the market for another pair of pups by then too. I'd love to find a couple Redbone pups from a proven cross.





I bet i have not hunted but with about 2 or 3 redbones since i started night hunts! For some reason they are not hunted much down here. Mostly just Walkers and English. And i have never seen a hunt i have been to won by a Redbone?? I think the rumors around here have drove guys away from them. The only thing i've seen is that they start alittle slower? But that might not be a bad thing? I know of a couple of walkers that started around 4 months old and by the time they where 3 they started slicking so bad you could not even hunt them?? Who knows they are all different. Thats why i like them all!


----------



## bucknfeller

Tree Feller said:


> I bet i have not hunted but with about 2 or 3 redbones since i started night hunts! For some reason they are not hunted much down here. Mostly just Walkers and English. And i have never seen a hunt i have been to won by a Redbone?? I think the rumors around here have drove guys away from them. The only thing i've seen is that they start alittle slower? But that might not be a bad thing? I know of a couple of walkers that started around 4 months old and by the time they where 3 they started slicking so bad you could not even hunt them?? Who knows they are all different. Thats why i like them all!



It has been my experience that the Redbones start a little later. Seems like they just don't mature quite as fast. Sometimes those fast starting Walker pups aren't all they're cracked up to be. Like you said about the slick treeing later on, and I've seen them start out real good, then all of a sudden start back tracking real bad to the point they were about worthless. 

The Sire of my pups was a Nite champion at 6 months old. To me, that's waay to young to throw a dog in the hunts. I've taken some reg. casts this year with some pretty poor hounds. Trashy, ill, slick, non-working, you name it. Both of my pups are better dogs right now then a lot of the dogs I hunted with, but still to me they're just not ready. I won't throw them in the hunts until they can get split treed and hold the tree no matter what the other dogs might do. I've seen too many young pups ruined by pushing them too hard.


----------



## bucknfeller

Sagetown,

Hope you and yours were not affected by those tornadoes....


----------



## Sagetown

bucknfeller said:


> Sagetown,
> 
> Hope you and yours were not affected by those tornadoes....



Ya-Hoo. What a bronc ride. Thanks bucknfeller.
That nasty was all around me. Was keeping them on Good Morning updated. Lots of tornado warnings all around me, but after that first blast, it's just light rain. Still watching it however as they're calling for a wrap around.


----------



## bucknfeller

Had a pretty nice night here tonight, about 68*. So I decided to take the dogs out for a bit. They struck a pretty good track right from the start, ran it about 300yds. or so, and treed in a hole  . After that, we didn't have much luck. Dropped on two more good farms without a single strike. I don't know why, but it sure seems like they didn't move very well tonight. Any of you guys having any luck?


----------



## Mastermind

bucknfeller said:


> Had a pretty nice night here tonight, about 68*. So I decided to take the dogs out for a bit. They struck a pretty good track right from the start, ran it about 300yds. or so, and treed in a hole  . After that, we didn't have much luck. Dropped on two more good farms without a single strike. I don't know why, but it sure seems like they didn't move very well tonight. Any of you guys having any luck?



Same Here


----------



## bucknfeller

It won't be long now  Seeing some kit coons around, and they are growing quick. In about another month or so, weather pending, I'll be back at it again!

My dogs are ready to go, I've been letting them out every time we get a nice evening, cool enough for them to run awhile. Havn't done any hunting, just working on their handling, and letting them burn off a little energy.


----------



## Tree Feller

bucknfeller said:


> It won't be long now  Seeing some kit coons around, and they are growing quick. In about another month or so, weather pending, I'll be back at it again!
> 
> My dogs are ready to go, I've been letting them out every time we get a nice evening, cool enough for them to run awhile. Havn't done any hunting, just working on their handling, and letting them burn off a little energy.




Yep we have about 2 or so weeks before most of the corn around here will be ready to really hunt!
The kits should be big enough to get away. If this rain would just slow down, it has rained everyday for 13 or so days and the rivers and creeks are up! We hunted about 3 hours last monday night and seen 2 both grown to kits? I would say they were boars? good time but HOT!
Good Huntin!


----------

